# Farewell



## Bananapeel

Hey guys, I feel like it is time for me to disengage from TAM after several years of being active on here. When I found TAM I was in a pretty bad spot in my marriage due to my wife's infidelity. I got the support I needed to help me make the decision to leave and to be happy with knowing that was the best decision that I could make given the circumstances. It was also a time of growth for me and I got to really look at who I was, what I wanted, and use the upheaval in my life for positive change. My divorce gave me a second chance to refocus my life and live out my dreams. Over the past three years life has continually gotten better, and I feel like I've moved from my absolute lowest to a perpetual high. I've gotten to travel throughout the US and other parts of the world, developed stronger bonds with my family and friends, further advanced my career, become financially better off, and gotten to experience a sex life that would make most people jealous. I'm now in a happy and healthy relationship that is full of excitement, respect, and compassion with a woman that really loves and appreciates me for who I am, and I couldn't be happier. In essence, everything is going as it should so I'm going to take this time to focus and appreciate the good things in my life. That means I am also going to cut this tie, which while helpful, has also linked me to the discontent from my past. Thank you to everyone that has helped me along the way. Even if I didn't agree with your advice I did appreciate hearing it.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Godspeed...


----------



## Lila

I'm happy to hear that you are in a better place and have found love again in your life. Wishing you the very best for you and your girlfriend. 🙂


----------



## EleGirl

Wow! Good for you. You will be missed.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Oh nooo, I will miss you! But I am very glad you are in such a good place in life now, that is AWESOME! You know where to find us if you need us!


----------



## lifeistooshort

Best of luck!

You are always welcome here


----------



## arbitrator

*Hey, 'Peel!

You're going to be missed, my friend! Please come back from time to time to occasionally kick my a$$ for me real good!

Godspeed, kind Sir'*


----------



## Affaircare

Peace be with you, @Bananapeel. You will be missed.


----------



## happydad

Bananapeel said:


> Hey guys, I feel like it is time for me to disengage from TAM after several years of being active on here. When I found TAM I was in a pretty bad spot in my marriage due to my wife's infidelity. I got the support I needed to help me make the decision to leave and to be happy with knowing that was the best decision that I could make given the circumstances. It was also a time of growth for me and I got to really look at who I was, what I wanted, and use the upheaval in my life for positive change. My divorce gave me a second chance to refocus my life and live out my dreams. Over the past three years life has continually gotten better, and I feel like I've moved from my absolute lowest to a perpetual high. I've gotten to travel throughout the US and other parts of the world, developed stronger bonds with my family and friends, further advanced my career, become financially better off, and gotten to experience a sex life that would make most people jealous. I'm now in a happy and healthy relationship that is full of excitement, respect, and compassion with a woman that really loves and appreciates me for who I am, and I couldn't be happier. In essence, everything is going as it should so I'm going to take this time to focus and appreciate the good things in my life. That means I am also going to cut this tie, which while helpful, has also linked me to the discontent from my past. Thank you to everyone that has helped me along the way. Even if I didn't agree with your advice I did appreciate hearing it.


are you sure your current girlfriend isn't cheating? Have you seen the standard evidence thread? J/K, good luck to you and I know exactly why you need to go, I come on here at times and my relationship is good, but get angry when reading stories.


----------



## sunsetmist

Enjoy this time of fulfillment, cherish your new blessings, savor that the best has come......


----------



## Lostinthought61

happy trails and happy life !!!


----------



## FeministInPink

@Bananapeel You will surely be missed! I have enjoyed your posts and engaging with you here on TAM, and I am sad to see you go. 

However, I am also glad that you have come so far in your journey, and have found yourself in a new and better place, and with a happy relationship with a good woman. I wish you all the happiness and good fortune that may come your way.

If you ever encounter difficulties, know that we will be here for you.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

Best of luck @Bananapeel, enjoy yourself moving on.


----------



## sczinger

Best of luck to you. Some great advice from you this past year. You will be missed. I mean this sincerely. We don't want to see you back here.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Your accomplishments shine through in your posts. Very happy for you and hope the same for myself one day. Alas...I stay here chained to TAM. 

The best of luck to you in your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy

Thanks for being part of us! Come back if you ever need us for any reason at all!


----------



## MattMatt

@Bananapeel you have helped so many people since you joined. Thank you for that.

Godspeed.

We'll leave a light burning for you, just in case.


----------



## Sue4473

Take care and enjoy life!


----------



## MovingForward

Bananapeel said:


> Hey guys, I feel like it is time for me to disengage from TAM after several years of being active on here. When I found TAM I was in a pretty bad spot in my marriage due to my wife's infidelity. I got the support I needed to help me make the decision to leave and to be happy with knowing that was the best decision that I could make given the circumstances. It was also a time of growth for me and I got to really look at who I was, what I wanted, and use the upheaval in my life for positive change. My divorce gave me a second chance to refocus my life and live out my dreams. Over the past three years life has continually gotten better, and I feel like I've moved from my absolute lowest to a perpetual high. I've gotten to travel throughout the US and other parts of the world, developed stronger bonds with my family and friends, further advanced my career, become financially better off, and gotten to experience a sex life that would make most people jealous. I'm now in a happy and healthy relationship that is full of excitement, respect, and compassion with a woman that really loves and appreciates me for who I am, and I couldn't be happier. In essence, everything is going as it should so I'm going to take this time to focus and appreciate the good things in my life. That means I am also going to cut this tie, which while helpful, has also linked me to the discontent from my past. Thank you to everyone that has helped me along the way. Even if I didn't agree with your advice I did appreciate hearing it.


Congratulations, this is great to hear and exactly how I feel, Divorce turned out to be a blessing and the advice and support here was amazing. 

Good luck with the future


----------



## Ynot

I had not previously seen this. It was posted while I was on vacation. But I agree with all the sentiments. I wish you well my friend. But I have often felt the very same way, that TAM is just a connector to my past. Maybe joining BP soon. This place helped me out as well, but now seems to be becoming way too judgmental and stilting for me.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Dang...another alpha male gone :smile2:, you'll be missed. Take care.


----------

